# AoA's Product Planner Filip Brabec Speaks Frankly on RS 4, Q7 S-line, Diesel and More



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*AoA's Product Planning Manager Filip Brabec Speaks Frankly on RS 4, Q7 S-line, Diesel and More*









Recently, at the North American International Auto Show, Fourtitude sat down with Audi of America's Product Planning Manager Filip Brabec. Brabec is freshly returned from Ingolstadt where he worked intimitely on the Q7 project, now returning to his post in American product planning. Filip was kind enough to sit down for a considerable time in Detroit and speak frankly on a number of issues Audi enthusiasts would like to hear more about. The link below leads to a transcript of the conversation in its entirety.
* Full Story *


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: AoA's Product Planning Manager Filip Brabec Speaks Frankly on RS 4 ... ([email protected])*

Good Interview Fourtitude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sunil (Sep 24, 1999)

*Re: AoA's Product Planning Manager Filip Brabec Speaks Frankly on RS 4 ... (phaeton)*

It's funny that they test "lateral holding" of cupholders. Normally, Brabec's obsessive focus on cupholders would kind of embarrass me as an American, but in this case I can vouch for the necessity.
The last long trip I undertook in my mother's Allroad, I watched my AUDI coffee mug tumble out of the cupholder on a long, sweeping turn. I had to watch it dump coffee all over the floormats until I could find a safe place to pull off. Thank goodness for Monster Mats.
That said, Brabec didn't reveal too much new information for Vortex regulars. Did he "no comment" on any of your questions, George?


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: AoA's Product Planning Manager Filip Brabec Speaks Frankly on RS 4 ... (Sunil)*

Excellent interview, George. Congrats on the great work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: AoA's Product Planning Manager Filip Brabec Speaks Frankly on RS 4 ... (Sunil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sunil* »_
That said, Brabec didn't reveal too much new information for Vortex regulars. Did he "no comment" on any of your questions, George?

Well, he told us S6 Sedan only, confirmed the Q7 S-line and gave us some background as to why things on the RS 4 are or aren't available. I thought that was more than generous with information revealing personally. 
S6 in sedan only might not be news now largely because we already reported that, but it was the day we sat down for our conversation.
In regards to 'no comment', no he never really said that other than not getting specific on diesel models that might become available if they bring them.


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: AoA's Product Planning Manager Filip Brabec Speaks Frankly on RS 4 ... ([email protected])*

I wish the VW North America gave a similar interview that was documented like this...
2FastDre.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: AoA's Product Planning Manager Filip Brabec Speaks Frankly on RS 4 ... (2fastdre)*

My colleagues at VWvortex could probably make that happen. I'll have to inquire. Maybe we can set up a time to sit down if their product planning head is planning on coming to the New York Auto Show.


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

..any mention of DSG + 2.0T + Quatto (haldex)
-I want to see some A3 2.0T Quattro's


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (ylwghost)*

I think this interview should give great insight to the forum readers that want everything and complain when they cant have it. Filip does a great job of answering why we can and cannot have certain aspects of cars that we want.
The costs, crash tests, and other testing involved usually escape the mind of most readers on these forums it seems.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: AoA's Product Planning Manager Filip Brabec Speaks Frankly on RS 4 ... ([email protected])*

He mentioned Q7 S-line production will begin in June, so does that mean 3.6 S-lines will be available in September?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: AoA's Product Planning Manager Filip Brabec Speaks Frankly on RS 4 ... (QUATTR0)*

Sounds like the Q7 3.0TDI is a go...


----------

